# Sir Paul



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Did you know that part of Paul Mc Cartney,s divorce payoff was that he bought his ex wife a plane. He said that she could buy the razor for the other leg


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

I bet she went down on one knee to thank him for that.


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

It's a very sad world we live in when Sir Paul McCartney and his wife are
facing divorce and all anyone seems to want to do is make jokes about her
false leg.


Personally, I think it's prosthetic.

· News reports have confirmed that Paul McCartney has separated
from his wife Heather Mills-McCartney. Mrs. Mills-McCartney is said to be
distraught over the split. "He has been my crutch for so long"! She said
in an earlier briefing, "I have no idea why this has happened, I'm really
stumped".


· "She's running around in circles", according to a close
friend, she will need all the support she can get. It's not like it's
easy to walk out on a relationship like this".


· After his break up with Heather, Paul was asked if he would
ever consider going down on one knee again. Paul said he would prefer
it if we called her Heather.


· It is not known whether a prenuptial agreement was signed
prior to the marriage. Paul McCartney is one of the richest men in the
world, and if an agreement has been signed it is believed that she
won't have a leg to stand on.


· Rumours abound over the split which have suggested that
infidelity may have been the cause. "She's terrible" a source stated,
"always trying to get her leg over".


· Another source has suggested that her battle with alcoholism
was the cause. "Macca couldn't handle it anymore" a friend said, "he
would get home at night and find her legless".


· Many have attributed this to a problem which started with
the present that Paul bought her prior to the wedding. He gave her a
new prosthetic leg for Christmas but that was just a stocking-filler.


· A miner in Africa has an accident and loses a leg. He says
to his mate, "I'm f---ed, who will want a one legged gold digger?"
His mate says "try Paul McCartney".


These jokes may be funny but let's spare a thought for Paul please. Now
she has left him, he's going to struggle to find another woman who can
fill her shoe


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

So funny. :lol: :lol: I'm sure she won't worry too much about a few jokes. 

Gerald


----------



## 99988 (Jul 10, 2006)

[-X [-X [-X [-X 

But O so funny..........

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: That has to be the lot of them "Hilarious"


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

She must be hopping mad.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Well I think she is gorgeous, she is just sex on leg........
Johnny F


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

saw her hitching in henley the other day....i said you look harmless ..hop in! :lol:


----------

